# Early morning depression



## cm

Hi there. I have posted before so some of you know alittle about me. I have had dysthymia for most of my life and Zoloft has helped enormously for the past six years.  My question is about the terrible way I feel almost every morning upon waking up and for the first part of the day.  It is a feeling of depression, dispair, anxiety that I have to fight off.  Almost every morning I struggle to keep from sinking into the 'pit' as I call it (even though it's been six years since I got out of it).  This takes alot of energy to do so often and I worry that one day I'm not going to be able to conquer it.  What might be causing this and what ideas are there that might improve the condition? Thanks.


----------



## ThatLady

*early morning depression*

Hmmm...what's your morning routine, cm? Do you wake up earlier than you would like, or do you tend to oversleep? Do you have an exercise routine that you do in the morning? If not, what's are the first things you do? How many hours a night to you devote to sleep, and do you keep a fairly regular schedule?

Answers to those questions might help to come up with a clearer picture of what might be making you feel so down in the mornings, particularly. If I think of any more, I'll post 'em. )


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*early morning depression*

Also, apart from the emotional low you feel, do you wake up feeling rested or exhausted? Is your sleep interrupted frequently during the night?


----------



## cm

*early morning depression*

Throughout the night  it has been normal for me to wake up briefly once or twice.  Quite often I turn on the lamp and read for a few minutes and then fall back asleep, or I find I can fall back asleep with the lamp light (not out of fear, just the light quality).  I go to bed and get up at regular hours around 11pm - 7am.  It's difficult getting up in the dark and usually tires me out during the day when I do. In the past if I tried to work a full time day job I would need a nap during the day and came down with more colds, flu etc.  About 6 weeks ago my thyroid medicine was increased and that has helped with some of the tireness.  When I wake up my mind seems to focus on ALL the negative issues and worries that I have been trying to overcome.  It's gone on so long I don't even really want to wake up on many days to deal with these problems again.  After I have breakfast however things improve because I get busy and ignore my problems for a good part of the day.  I have started reading the books that you recommended, by Cheryl Richardson and also Young and Klosko's 'Reinventing Your Life'.


----------



## Nutmeg

*early morning depression*

cm.

At the risk of belaboring the obvious, have you talked to the doctor who prescribes the zoloft? I take zoloft and I just told my psychiatrist that it makes me tired. I also wake up every night because I go to bed too early. He said I could break up the pill and take half in the AM and half in the PM (that's why he gets the big money!). I haven't done it yet....

good luck!
nutmeg


----------



## ThatLady

*early morning depression*

You might be experiencing the effects of a drop in blood sugar, as well. Try drinking a glass of orange juice first thing in the morning.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

*early morning depression*

Or dehydration -- try drinking more water during the day and cut back on foods/drinks containing caffeine (and alcohol).


----------



## cm

*early morning depression*

I will try those suggestions re the meds and I think you're right about the diet intake.  I have felt better when I started with oj in the morning (which hasn't been often), and I have to admit I really use the caffeine as a crutch all day.  For the exercise part (which I used to do almost compulsively), I have been too lazy to get going with my plans yet.

I realized something today, after thinking about what I had posted.  It is that I wake up with these same problems facing me because I have been too afraid to take the actions necessary to solve many of them.  I have been trying to ignore them and am keeping myself stuck in them out of fear I think.


----------



## Lana

*early morning depression*

For years I have worked in a cardiac rehabilitation facility.  Many patients arrive anxious, depressed, afraid, tired, angry, and heavily medicated.  There is no mistaking a new patient from one that has been with the center for a while.  The treatment involves exercise that fits the patient, in most cases, walking.  Anywhere from half a mile and up, for half and hour or more, ideally 5 times a week, designed with consideration for their condition and their fitness level.  In addition to clinical staff interactions, the center provides nutrition counseling, psychologist and social work services. 

I have volunteered for many fun fundraising events where I had the pleasure of working with patients and ex-patients. Their stories of recovery are amazing, but more then that, each and every one of them always said that walking has changed their life and in many cases, helped them recover by making them feel good.  Many of them started walking groups, where they meet somewhere (even at the mall during bad weather – and malls are ok with it) and just walk.  They said that they sleep better, think better, rest better, and generally feel happy and healthy.  The improvements are so great, that many of them end up taking less medication.  One patient laughingly stated that he felt like a late bloomer because he felt better then he did when he was a young man.  One of the heart-transplant patients went on to run the Boston Marathon and finished it. 

I used their enthusiasm and began to walk. At first, just half hour walks in the morning when I first woke up, 5 times a week.  True enough, I experienced the same benefits and then some.  In addition, I felt as if I had a surplus of energy.  It takes a bit to get used to, but I find that once there, it becomes as important as air.  And really, that’s what it’s all about, breathing and allowing your body to feed off the oxygen while flexing a little.  Could this be something that you can try?


----------



## cm

*early morning depression*

Thank you Lana.  You're right, and come to think of it, I had been walking with friends and in between by myself up until winter started last November and I haven't been doing that at all lately.  So I do need this reminder to get back to it.  I seem to have this pattern of extremes where I'll do the all or nothing activities and need reminders to maintain a more balanced approach.


----------



## cm

*early morning depression*

oh, I'm going to write in down in  a daily schedule and keep it where I can see it.


----------



## Lana

*early morning depression*

I, too, have patterns of extremes.  In the past, I've attended the gym regularly and was in great shape.  However, when depression struck, my fitness got stuck and I've had a difficult time getting back to it.  In fact, I'm still working on that.  So CM, you're not alone.  I'm with you.  And now, everytime I find myself sabotaging my own efforts to feeling awsome (by coming up with excuses on why I cannot), I will think of you and let those thoughts inspire me and get me out there and do it.  *smiles*  

Thank you.


----------

